# Kodachrome



## Judie (Oct 6, 2010)

Does anyone know where I can get my Kodachrome developed.  Since they closed down the Kodak lab in Fairlawn, N. J., I've been holding on to a few rolls.  I would like to get them developed before there is no place on earth left.


----------



## compur (Oct 6, 2010)

The last place in the USA for Kodachrome processing is Dwayne's Photo
and they will only accept it until the end of this year:


----------



## MarkF48 (Oct 6, 2010)

Better hurry and send it in...
A trusted name in photo processing for over 50 years - Dwayne's Photo


----------



## christopher walrath (Oct 6, 2010)

Yeah, anyone with any of this great film leftover is pert near on their own.  Shame that most folks who decide to process it themselves would be getting the hang of it just about the time there is no more.  Unless you were to pay someone what you would for a pack of Polaroid Type 55.


----------



## Judie (Oct 6, 2010)

Thanks for all the info.  I just printed out the processing form for Dwayne's Photo, and my rolls of Kodachrome are going in the mail.
          Judie


----------



## omtech (Oct 25, 2010)

No way anyone is processing kodachrome at home.  John


----------



## Breaux (Oct 25, 2010)

These sites also claim they still do Kodachrome:

Old Film Processing at Rocky Mountain Film Laboratory
Process C-22 - Old Film Processing, Disc Film scanning - UK, Europe, Australia and Worldwide
C22 and Old Film Processing with Rapid Photo Imaging Center
Old Film Developed


I found them here: Brooks Photopedia C22 definition


----------



## Helen B (Oct 25, 2010)

If those labs process Kodachrome themselves they probably process to a B&W result. Otherwise they send it to Dwayne's.

Best,
Helen


----------



## j-dogg (Oct 25, 2010)

I have a shot roll and 3 blanks, those are getting exposed in some special places in November, then off to Dwayne's. I'm unemployed but if I have to sell the camera that shot them I'm getting it done.


----------



## bushpig (Oct 26, 2010)

j-dogg said:


> I'm unemployed but if I have to sell the camera that shot them I'm getting it done.



Dude. How much do you think it's going to cost? It's a few bucks. I find money all the time. I found five bucks in loose change sitting inside a coinstar machine a few weeks ago. That's about enough right there to get some processed.


----------



## j-dogg (Oct 27, 2010)

I think it's like 6 or 7 a roll for processing. Either way 40 or 50 bucks is a lot of money when you don't have it.


----------

